# Sticky  Mazzer sj and mini / carrier removal and test equipment.



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Tools for removing the lower burr carrier and checking run-out / wobble.

The carrier can be removed by applying heat with a "heat gun" if not too tight, otherwise a simple puller can be fabricated.

Depending on the model either 4 mm X 60 mm for the mini OR 5 mm X 70 mm for the SJ pins /bolts will be required.

A piece of steel plate about 70 mm square OR diameter.

A 6 mm nut & bolt for the centre part of the puller.

A piece of dowel Or a chopstick to prevent the carrier from rotating while undoing centre bolt. (DO NOT USE METAL)

The spare bolt at left of photo is a longer centre bolt to fit into grinder for the puller to work against as the carrier bolt does not always allow sufficient extraction of the burr carrier before it hits the bolt head

If you want to check run-out of carrier you will require T D I gauge and a means of attaching it to the grinder (magnetic stand and a piece of steel to sit it on)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have a steel cabinet (or anything with a steel wall etc. a vertical surface) at home you can try and position the grinder next to the cabinet and attach the mag base to the cabinet so that the DTI can be lowered into the burr chamber. All you are looking for is a steady way to attach the mag base / DTI, so you need to make sure nothing vibrates or moves when the grinder is running. This is especially handy for big grinders where a magnetic base simply won't do due to the height of the grinder case.

T.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dsc said:


> If you have a steel cabinet (or anything with a steel wall etc. a vertical surface) at home you can try and position the grinder next to the cabinet and attach the mag base to the cabinet so that the DTI can be lowered into the burr chamber. All you are looking for is a steady way to attach the mag base / DTI, so you need to make sure nothing vibrates or moves when the grinder is running. This is especially handy for big grinders where a magnetic base simply won't do due to the height of the grinder case.
> 
> T.


That is the purpose of the steel plate, to sit on the hopper to put the gauge at the top OR you can use a piece of plate with a hole in and rest it on top of the grinder.

If you use your cupboard method you will need to remove the rubber feet or you will not get a true reading


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

You would, doesn't matter where the mag base is, all you need to make sure of is that the DTI needs to be perpendicular to the measured surface (or you get a slight angle error, which overall is almost nothing anyway).

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This has been requested more than a few times. Gonna make it a sticky for a while if that's OK guys


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Was searching for something else (as you do) and came across a couple of motorcycle flywheel pullers which might be an option for those of you unable to easily get your hands on a piece of steel plate to make a puller with.

the first is probably capable of pulling up to Royal/Major size burr carriers. actual dimensions are in a drawing under the pic in the link.

http://www.racing-planet.co.uk/flywheel-alternator-rotor-puller-buzzetti-minarelli-morini-suzuki-250cc-p-6682-1.html#prettyPhoto

I am still guessing a bit on the second, cheaper, one. I have read the details that suggest this can do 35-85mm diameter burr mounting holes

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMTECH-PRO-13pc-Harmonic-Flywheel-Balance-Puller-Set-Pulley-Gear-Balancer-Crank/152025193727?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38813%26meid%3Da5c5c1dae0bd4bfdb8a57d4e6423ce1a%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D401044754056

I think I am right in saying that typical 64mm burrs have mounting holes at 48mm dia and 84mm royals etc have mounting holes at about 64mm dia.

You will still need to get the right bolts and washers to fit the burr carrier and probably a longer center bolt so a not to damage the one fitted to the machine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just curious - when measuring run out on the carrier ona SJ how would you adjust it if you found a significant reading as it locates onto a spigot on the spindle, the only chance to adjust would be to turn it through 180 degrees? - I was surprised the SJ spindle for the carrier was straight and not tapered as with lesser brands like Rossi, cheers Jim

Update - reading this again - I'm guessing your looking at measuring run -out on the carrier once its removed and if needs be getting a new carrier if there is significant deflection.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The measuring is done while rotating the carrier in situ, The usual cause of deformation is when someone has tried levering the carrier off to clean it.

If the carrier shows significant run-out , replacement is required.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Was searching for something else (as you do) and came across a couple of motorcycle flywheel pullers which might be an option for those of you unable to easily get your hands on a piece of steel plate to make a puller with.
> 
> the first is probably capable of pulling up to Royal/Major size burr carriers. actual dimensions are in a drawing under the pic in the link.
> 
> ...


The first one looks like a good find/ spot. I think the second one would be too large/ cumbersome.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> The measuring is done while rotating the carrier in situ, The usual cause of deformation is when someone has tried levering the carrier off to clean it.
> 
> If the carrier shows significant run-out , replacement is required.


Many thanks Frank - whats the acceptable run out?, ive rigged up something using my grandfathers old tools, tested the gauge and I'm getting less than 0.005 mm runout, cheers Jim


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Many thanks Frank - whats the acceptable run out?, ive rigged up something using my grandfathers old tools, tested the gauge and I'm getting less than 0.005 mm runout, cheers Jim


I do not know of a specific tolerance but as many carriers are die cast and then machined up. As the top carrier is effectively "floating" on springs I think your tolerance / run out is acceptable.

As Dave C said in another post, if you want it perfect you can mark with engineers blue and then pack the burr to compensate with *** papers.

He also said "is it worth it" no.


----------

